# Willys jeepers



## Rc1969 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am restoring a 47 willys. This is a first for me. Is there anyone in the spring area that has a willys jeep or restoring a willys jeep that can give me some pointers.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Lots of good info (builds and places for parts etc.) on earlycj5.net.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

'47 should be a CJ2A. I restored a '48 about ten years ago. I sourced most of my parts from a gentleman in Brownwood that had a warehouse full of old Willys parts but he has since passed away and I haven't been able to find out what happened to his parts stash.

Good general info:
http://www.thecj2apage.com/

Bought lots of misc parts from:
http://www.kaiserwillys.com/
http://www.vintagejeepparts.com/

Look on the "links" page on thecj2apage website for more parts sources. I tried to keep mine "original" but ended up converting to 12V system with an alternator plus a rewire job.


----------

